# Look out South Australia......



## grannieannie (Jun 29, 2009)

Attention all South Australians......I'm thinking of coming over for a visit in month or two...no real arrangements yet......but the possibilities are looking good......be good if some of us could get together and meet....what do ya reckon ???


----------



## kakariki (Jun 29, 2009)

News travels fast!* Warning went out here yesterday, lol!!!! *



​


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 29, 2009)

Sam, you're naughty!!!!! Maybe we could meet at Dundees again like before!!!!

(but I will admit, I'm shaking in me shoes too!!!! LOL)


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 29, 2009)

I suddenly don't feel the need to go to SA..:lol:

Just kidding have fun!!


----------



## imalizard (Jun 29, 2009)

I reckon dundee's would be good! Not too far from my house either lol!


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 29, 2009)

be afraid people.....be very afraid.....grannie annie is on the move...hee hee hee !!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok guys, I'm all booked...arriving Adelaide 7th September....returning home on the 13th....start the party !!!
yeeeeehaaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok...so fill me in, should I be hiding or leaving the state?  

You're shaking Bev, omg...NOW I'm worried..LOL  :lol:


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 8, 2009)

Dundees was pretty crap last time i went there.


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 8, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Dundees was pretty crap last time i went there.



I don't mind the food, but I dunno about the park thing, sounds a little small and dull to me. I went with some other people last year sometime though and it could have changed since then.


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, it's not up to me where we go......so, how many of you lovely people am I going to meet ???  The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 8, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Well, it's not up to me where we go......so, how many of you lovely people am I going to meet ???  The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned.


 as far as im concerned i wont be seeing day-light for a while!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## missllama (Jul 8, 2009)

were all phsyco, u wont go back normal if u visit here.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 8, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Dundees was pretty crap last time i went there.



I have never been disappointed at Dundees. Heaps of good food, a nice wildlife park, reptile handling, a great gift shop & Murray Bridge to explore afterwards...ok, Murray Bridge isn't that flash, lol, but Dundees is a great place. One of my favs!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Actually people.....I may even be more of a South Australian than some of you....I was actually born in Mt. Gambier....just grew up in the West.  If some of you are poms...and I know Bev is.... well, I'm more a native than the rest.  My family moved to WA in 1954 just after I'd turned 3 yrs old. I've visited several times since then, but have never lived there more than a couple of months, and that was when I was on a working holiday when I was 20.....I have rellies in various parts of Adelaide, but I don't know them very well, so won't be visiting them. Oh...and I've been crazy for YEARS....lol


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 8, 2009)

You sound almost as bonkers as Bev  LOL


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Absolutely....actually the other day she said to me something about......I never thought I'd find another me...lol....so look out, I may be a clone of Bev....like I said before.....be afraid, be VERY afraid  I'm really excited and looking forward to coming over.


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 8, 2009)

OMG OMG another Dipcdame...aggghhhhhhh! [runs to hide]  :lol:


----------



## daniel1234 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nothing wrong with crazy, as long as you know that you are. It's the ones who don't that you worry about. Mind you we have some of the finest institutions over here:shock:
Yeh I read the notice about you comming in Saturdays Advertiser.


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I've actually got medical records to prove I'm mad....lol what's your excuse, and where are your records hiding.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 8, 2009)

oh good grief...................... and you're staying............................... HERE????????????????? )


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll stay if the nice men in the little white coats can find a nice padded room for me..


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 8, 2009)

Lmao!!!


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2009)

We are all looking forward to your visit, grannie....bwah ha ha ha haaaaaaaa:twisted:


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 9, 2009)

PMSL! You come up with some of the most hilarious clipart Kakariki!!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh lordy....you guys are the scary ones....pmsl.....I think it's going to be great. I had no idea Bev was going to try and get people together so I could meet you. I am soooooo looking forward to it. 

Cheers, Annie


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 9, 2009)

kakariki said:


> We are all looking forward to your visit, grannie....bwah ha ha ha haaaaaaaa:twisted:




I wish I could print this........lol


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2009)

just right click your mouse on the picture, then select print , easy.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 9, 2009)

Slytherin said:


> OMG OMG another Dipcdame...aggghhhhhhh! [runs to hide]  :lol:



OI! I heard that!!!!!!! heh heh


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 9, 2009)

Jaxrtfm said:


> just right click your mouse on the picture, then select print , easy.




No....I did that, and nothing about....print...came up...never mind, I'll play around with it and see what I can work out. I'm pretty hopeless when it comes to computers...drrrrrrrrr


----------



## spooky (Jul 9, 2009)

Should be excitement plus. All these old birds getting together. 
And in South Australia too, another plus. *rollseyes*


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 9, 2009)

Spooky my boy, if you were really BRAVE...you'd come down and meet me....then you'd learn what SPOOKY is really all about. And I'm betting some of us.....old birds....could teach you young fellas a thing or two.....if you're game to come and find out that is.....chook, chook, chook, chook....chickennnnnn !!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 9, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Spooky my boy, if you were really BRAVE...you'd come down and meet me....then you'd learn what SPOOKY is really all about. And I'm betting some of us.....old birds....could teach you young fellas a thing or two.....if you're game to come and find out that is.....chook, chook, chook, chook....chickennnnnn !!!!



chickens?...................... chickens........CHICKENS?????...... did someone mention.............. CHICKENS?????????????????????? ARRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm haunted by bloody CHICKENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (if you wanna know what that's all about, you'll have to ask Kaki, I can't talk about it, sends me doodlealley!!!!!!!! CHICKKEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS NNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 9, 2009)

FOOTNOTE: If there's anyone wantong to come join the old, and not-so-old group from interstate during that second week in September, let us know, maybe we could get some billeting organised with some members here....................... Ithink it's called NETWORKING isn't it?? We don't mind having 'foreigners' here!!!!! heh heh.................... would be great................................. an all-in getting-together!!!!! Oh GAWD...................... what a meeting of the minds nad madnesses THAT would be!!!!!! grannieannie is coming between 7th and 13th, you don't have to come for THAT long if you don't want to, but it would be great to meet as many as possible.

ps CROWEATERS........................if you can billet someone, let me know and maybe we can arrange something for visitors. Who knows, this may become an annual thing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> No....I did that, and nothing about....print...came up...never mind, I'll play around with it and see what I can work out. I'm pretty hopeless when it comes to computers...drrrrrrrrr


 
Its okay, i will print it out and even have it laminated for you for the 'Welcome to the Nuthouse' convention in September ...I apparantly do Ok with computers,  just ask Kak, she thinks i'm "awesome" (but she's biased ):lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Jax, but I figured a way to do it...and I've got it up in my office and will do a few more prints to send to a few screwy rellies I have.

BEVERLEY......I think you're making my visit an excuse to have a giant party....and you're gonna blame me for it. If it's gonna be an annual event, you'll all have to hand around the hat to pay the $320 for my return air fare if you want me to come each time.  and someone will have to find me a street bench to sleep on. 
Maybe me coming this year will start up a new tradition for you folks.....and when I die, you can call it....The Grannie Annie Memorial Muster.......ahhhhh, !!!!  just so you won't forget me.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 9, 2009)

Should have booked the $29 flights adl - perth grannieannie could have saved you a few $$'s


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Should have booked the $29 flights adl - perth grannieannie could have saved you a few $$'s



You're joking....I didn't know such flights existed. I'm going with Virgin Blue and thought I got a good deal. What airline was that with....Tiger or something ??? Not sure if all those lines fly out of Perth. Anyway, I'm really happy with the $320, and that's return. No frills, but it's only 4 hrs to Adelaide which isn't bad. Mind you, it's cheaper and takes less time for us to go to Bali....not that I've ever been there, or want to go there.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 9, 2009)

Was with Tiger i think out of Perth and Adelaide.

Flights on Tuesdays and Wedesdays only.


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 9, 2009)

spooky said:


> Should be excitement plus. All these old birds getting together.
> And in South Australia too, another plus. *rollseyes*



Hey who you calling old!?!  :lol:

I'm looking forward to hearing the chook story Bev...Hey guess what...I got chooks!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Was with Tiger i think out of Perth and Adelaide.
> 
> Flights on Tuesdays and Wedesdays only.



Ahhhh well, maybe another time. I'm arriving on Monday the 7th and going home Sunday the 13th Sept. I'll be arriving about 2pm Adelaide time on the Monday. And getting home on the 13th about 5pm my time. That way Bev and Bob don't have to be racing around after me in horrible times of the night.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2009)

woohoo...to be honest, I'm dancing with excitement grannie, lol. Should be a great event. Even for us younger "old birds".....lol (sorry Bev. Had to put a pic up, lol...here chookie chookie chookie.....)


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 9, 2009)

chickens?? more chickens ????? MOOOOOOORE CHICKENS.............................HORSE FEATHERS!!!!!!!!!! where are they? theyre ganging up on me out to get me............ chickens...................... no chickens............................ ohhhhhhhhhhh noooooooooooo chickennnnnnnssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 9, 2009)

kakariki said:


> woohoo...to be honest, I'm dancing with excitement grannie, lol. Should be a great event. Even for us younger "old birds".....lol (sorry Bev. Had to put a pic up, lol...here chookie chookie chookie.....)




roflao.....awwww, thank you, I'm pretty excited myself. When I first talked to Bev about coming over, I had no idea she had in mind that I'd meet any of you....I think it's going to be fantastic. Though don't believe the hype, you might find me dull colourless and boring.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 9, 2009)

naawwwwwwwwwwww grannie........... compared to US, you sound like THE ORIGINAL lunatic!!!!!! (chortle snigger snort!!) We'll be the dull ones!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> When I first talked to Bev about coming over, I had no idea she had in mind that I'd meet any of you....I think it's going to be fantastic.


 
do you get the feeling that this is all snowballing ? like you said earlier "be afraid, be very afraid" you may go home a little shell shocked........if Kak has anything to do with it, it won't snowball, it will avalanche



grannieannie said:


> Though don't believe the hype, you might find me dull colourless and boring.


 
I think you are going to fit in just FINE :lol::lol: but be warned, everyone tends to look dull colourless and boring when Kak is around. she not exactly the 'quiet type"


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 10, 2009)

I keep telling Brian about all these things that are being said about who I'm going to meet and how crazy everyone sounds and he just laughs his head off and reckons I'm going to have a great time......and I reckon so too. 

Wind me up, and my spring will break...lol. I love yas all already.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)

Just what we need..... overwound springs to go with our loose screws and mixed nuts


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

Who you calling a loose screw, hmmm?? I know where you live Jax, just remember that!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 10, 2009)

kakariki said:


> Who you calling a loose screw, hmmm?? I know where you live Jax, just remember that!



How the heck did this get around to loose screws?????? HMMMMMM??????


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 10, 2009)

Everyone on APS are gonna think us SA people are a bunch of fruitcakes!!! Oh well, better finding out now then later.  :lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 10, 2009)

You mean they're just finding out.....what they gonna think when all the stories come out after I've been there.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> How the heck did this get around to loose screws?????? HMMMMMM??????



We were talking about you, of course! lmao.....


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 10, 2009)

kakariki said:


> We were talking about you, of course! lmao.....



I joined youse guys years ago, remember??


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 10, 2009)

See what an influence you have had on us Bev.... :lol:  

(Ps...Beware the of quiet ones)....Mmmmwwwwaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> I joined youse guys years ago, remember??


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> How the heck did this get around to loose screws?????? HMMMMMM??????


 
Kak / Loose screws. its not a stretch 








kakariki said:


> ........ I know where you live Jax, just remember that!


 
You may know where i live but i know where your MUM lives :evil:


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 10, 2009)

PMSL jax................... TELL ALL OF US AND WE'LL GET TO KAKIDAKS!!!!!!


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Kak / Loose screws. its not a stretch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 10, 2009)

PMSL!!!! This thread is gold!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 10, 2009)

The best part is.....................................YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE ..... I ......LIVE. hee hee hee hee


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)

Come on GrannieAnnie


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> PMSL jax................... TELL ALL OF US AND WE'LL GET TO KAKIDAKS!!!!!!


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> The best part is.....................................YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE ..... I ......LIVE. hee hee hee hee



We'll find you....:twisted:


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 10, 2009)

GOOGLE EARTH............... I HAVE YOUR ADDY GRANNIEANNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! heeeeeeeeeeeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeee heeeeeeeeee, I'll sell it to the highest bidder!!!!! heh heh


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## grannieannie (Jul 10, 2009)

But you like me Dipc....you know you do...you lurve me.....anyway, why don't we swap houses, I wouldn't mind living in SA again....actually a couple of years ago, we were looking VERY CLOSELY at houses in Murray Bridge.....Victor Harbour and Goolwa.......and a little place in Tassie called New Norfolk....but looks like we'll be staying here afterall....ahhh well.....

You don't think you will, but I'm telling you........you'll miss me when I go home again...oh yes you will !!!


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

*LMFAO!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 10, 2009)

:twisted:well grannieannie, my first bid is $10,000, so lets just see if someone matches THAT, huh??? then we can split the proceeds!!!! heh heh....... trust me, i AIN'T SILLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> But you like me Dipc....you know you do...you lurve me.....anyway, why don't we swap houses, I wouldn't mind living in SA again....actually a couple of years ago, we were looking VERY CLOSELY at houses in Murray Bridge.....Victor Harbour and Goolwa.......and a little place in Tassie called New Norfolk....but looks like we'll be staying here afterall....ahhh well.....
> 
> You don't think you will, but I'm telling you........you'll miss me when I go home again...oh yes you will !!!



GOOLWA!!!!!???????????????


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)

we will play nice if you move back here ......... really we will


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey! What is this, pick-on-kak-day???? Geez!!!! Its ok Jax....I forgive you.....


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)

who am i kidding ! !


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 10, 2009)

KAK.....I think Goolwa is a beautiful little place. When I was there the ferry was still running to the island, I believe there's a bridge there now.....nowhere near as romantic... lol.

Knew some people there and stayed a week....he had a very serious personality disorder and he quite frightened me, I was glad to leave them, but the place itself was lovely.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> KAK.....I think Goolwa is a beautiful little place. When I was there the ferry was still running to the island, I believe there's a bridge there now.....nowhere near as romantic... lol.
> 
> Knew some people there and stayed a week....he had a very serious personality disorder and he quite frightened me, I was glad to leave them, but the place itself was lovely.


Agreed. Goolwa IS a lovely town but you'd hate living there.....you'd like north of Adelaide much better, yep...much, MUCH better!! Just ask Bev..she'll tell you....yep....


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 10, 2009)

Grannie Annie is cumin to town........


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3706450821/


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 10, 2009)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Grannie Annie is cumin to town........




You bloody idiot !!!:lol:


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 11, 2009)

WHO ME ???????


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 11, 2009)

we're all a bit spesh this side o' the border


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 11, 2009)

we are going to hold our breath until you arrive


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 11, 2009)

Jaxrtfm said:


> we are going to hold our breath until you arrive



Are you really.....well you might be dead a while.... I ain't arrivin till September 7th...lol. Maybe you'll be breathin through your bums by then...lol


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 12, 2009)

HEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY grannieannie....................... what were you doing at the Perth Zoo today.................... you were in the news!!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn Dipc....I was trying to keep that a secret.....ummmm, what was I doing ????


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh was it that orag utan thingo that got out...........I felt really sorry about that....poor creature, shows how much it likes being there...... :-( Actually we have a nice zoo....but I still felt sorry for the poor creature.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 12, 2009)

....... but the INTELLIGENCE of the animal!!!! I was amazed....... spent two weeks lengthening that rope so she could just swing right on out of there!!!!!!!!............. yeah, come to think of it, that couldnt possibly have been you!!!!!! ROFPMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> ....... but the INTELLIGENCE of the animal!!!! I was amazed....... spent two weeks lengthening that rope so she could just swing right on out of there!!!!!!!!............. yeah, come to think of it, that couldnt possibly have been you!!!!!! ROFPMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




BITCH, BITCH, BITCH..........well MADAM.....maybe I'll have the INTELLIGENCE...not to visit you in September, but just go on a little holiday all on my own....so there.....:twisted:


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 12, 2009)

(


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 12, 2009)

)


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

Nahhhhh, I'll take pity on yas....and come just to annoy the crap outta ya. hee hee hee. Anyway, I'm gonna get some tea...it's bloody cold here tonight...xxxx


----------



## kensai (Jul 12, 2009)

You timed your visit well Tuesday 8th September SA Herp group meeting ALL WELCOME


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

kensai said:


> You timed your visit well Tuesday 8th September SA Herp group meeting ALL WELCOME



Oh really.....well, it's up to Bev of course if I go, as I'm going to be her house guest...but I'd certainly been interested in going if it was ok with her. I'm a member of the WA Herp Society. We meet the first Friday evening of every month. Our meetings are held in a building on the edge of a very large lake and in August we're having a....frog night, not quite sure what that means...but it sounds like fun. And for the September meeting, which I'll just make before I go away, it's all going to be on ven snakes. I'm REALLY looking forward to that.

 Annie


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 12, 2009)

Hokay, so.... where is the Herp group's meeting place?? When and where.............. Sounds like grannie wants to meet you all!!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh Bev...I'd really love to go if it's not too inconvenient for you....but if it's out of your way or too difficult then that's fine if we don't go. I've got my fingers crossed.  Damn, he's gone off line...... :-(


----------



## kensai (Jul 12, 2009)

Herp Group meeting is in the royal society rooms behind the state library second tuesday of each month starts at 7:30pm


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Ken, I hope it will be ok with Bev. She's being very kind to me regarding my visit, but I would not like to incovenience her, the decision is hers now. 

Do you have many members ? I've only been a member of ours for 3 months since I got my Stimmie
We seem to get about 30 people at meetings, though I think there are about 90 members in total. I believe we have guest speakers and some people go on herp camping weekends. I've been to a quiz night and to a bbq at a local wild life park. I live about an hours drive from where the meetings are held. Luckily I've met a fellow who lives just down the road from me, he has a company car so he picks me up....I don't have to drive, he doesn't have to pay for the petrol, it works out very well.


----------



## kensai (Jul 12, 2009)

We get about 40 - 45 people at each meeting, some members have been involved for 20+ years


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think our group has been going more than a couple of years, but then legally we've only been able to keep snakes here since 2003. We have all sorts of people as members, I believe one bloke has worked with Richard Attenburg on documentaries, others have written books on herps, one fellow has done various docos in England and Europe and been on tv over there. Some are breeders and have other occupations which are very involved with herps. Then there's me....a grannie and I'm happy to own one humble stimmie.


----------

